# Education For Anesthesia Coding



## KFalzone (Mar 18, 2008)

Does anyone know of any classes available for anesthesia coding or billing.  I have coded in many settings including hospital and physicians; however I know have to code and bill for the hospitals own CRNAs and need to take a crash course in anesthesia billing.  Please advise as there are not many answers out their and it is difficult to find information available.


----------

